# 13" 100 spoke rims on 99 honda accord



## lOOnStER619 (Nov 3, 2004)

hey quick question i got a 99 4 door honda accord lx WITH 13" 100 SPOKE CHROME RIMS MY RIMS STICK OUT ESPECIALLY THE FRONT ONES........ I ONCE SAW IN A LOWRIDER EURO MAGAZINE THE SAME CAR AND RIMS BUT THEY WERENT STICKING OUT THEY WERE INSIDE LIKE REGULAR RIMS ...THEY WERE ALSO 13" WIT WHITEWALLS ANY ONE KNOW HOW THIS CAN BE DONE ?


----------



## lOOnStER619 (Nov 3, 2004)

ALSO IF U SAW A BLACK HONDA ACCORD WIT 13' 100 SPOKE CHROME RIMS WHAT WOULD U THINK? SICK.........OR WAACK?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lOOnStER619_@Nov 2 2004, 10:36 PM
> *ALSO IF U SAW A BLACK HONDA ACCORD WIT 13'  100 SPOKE CHROME RIMS WHAT WOULD U THINK? SICK.........OR WAACK?
> [snapback]2354304[/snapback]​*


STANDERS...ITS COOL BETTER THEN BEING A RICER.....AND CHEAPER MORE GANGSTER...340 TO YOUR DOOR :0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

yeah get standards and i think it'l look nice


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

One of my boyz has one, used to be a racer type but now has turned it into a lowrider. looks sweet


----------



## lOOnStER619 (Nov 3, 2004)

how do i know which ones are standards..............and what are the rims that i have now? ...they stick out ? what do i have ?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

here's how they look...............


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lOOnStER619_@Nov 3 2004, 10:39 AM
> *how do i know which ones are standards..............and what are the rims that i have now? ...they stick out ? what do i have ?
> [snapback]2355105[/snapback]​*


the dish on the front of standards are shallower than reversed which are deep, like a hands distance deep. I got a set of 13 standards gold spokes with tires for sale that were on a 02 honda accord. hit me up if interested


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i personally like reverse better on hondas. (popping out) . to me it looks more lowrider, attracts more attention and atleast u have a dish on the rims. the one in baby boi was real nice


----------



## lOOnStER619 (Nov 3, 2004)

hey clownin72 how much ?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Some dudes tweak the camber so that the wheels slant inwards......creates the appearance that they ain't sticking out as much. You could also opt for some FWD wires......they don't stick out at all..........but they also don't look good unless they are 16" or bigger.


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

loonster........did u want to do this ???

or are u still waiting to see if clownin72 gives u a better price?

hit me back


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

to cali, about 450 shipped to ya , wheels and tires are in great shape they were only on the car for a few months. Just let me know


----------



## lOOnStER619 (Nov 3, 2004)

nah im coo i already got some rims they were on my regal and i put them on my accord out of curiosity.it looks pretty siick.........but i was just curious about the sticking out thing ...........thanks though :thumbsup:


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lOOnStER619_@Nov 4 2004, 07:14 PM
> *nah im coo i already got some rims they were on my regal  and i put them on my accord
> [snapback]2360908[/snapback]​*




,...........regal = 5 lug 
,.,.,........honda = 4 lug


new adapters for $50 is cheaper the another set of rims!


----------



## lOOnStER619 (Nov 3, 2004)

WOULDNT I NEED A SPACER BEFORE THE ADAPTERS THAT WAY THE WHELLS WONT RUB THE BRAKE


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

You tell me.......... "i already got some rims they were on my regal and i put them on my accord "

I don't use spacers on my rims......


----------



## lOOnStER619 (Nov 3, 2004)

WELL FOR SOME REASON MINE NEED THE SPACERS CAUSE THE RUBBED AGAINST BY BRAKE CALIPERS 
:machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Id start laughing...i think stick to the 17" fwd rims..
just my opinion...and def dont get deep dish..if anything std or fwd


----------



## lOOnStER619 (Nov 3, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL DOES THAT TAT MEAN ??  :dunno: DOESNT MAKE SENSE TO ME ...HHOPE TAST NOT ON UR BACK OR WHERE EVER IT IS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

:thumbsdown:


----------

